# 88 Case 385



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

First I'd like to say hello, I am new to the forums. Question regarding my case 385 I just purchased a loader and have no idea where to connect the hydrualic lines coming from the control sticks? That provide line pressure in order to operate. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

It's a 42hp.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've seen some guys plumb them into one of the remote valves and just lock it on to supply oil all the time to the loader. That's what we did on our 574 International. One of the valves was just for the loader, and the other was for the rear remotes. If you don't have two remote valves, you could extend the hoses to the rear of the tractor and plug them into the rear remotes for the same effect. Just plug them in when you want to use the loader and lock the control lever on to supply oil to the control valves on the loader.


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

My tractor does not have rear remote. How can I plumb it to provide fluid all the time?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

mike963 said:


> My tractor does not have rear remote. How can I plumb it to provide fluid all the time?


No hydraulic remotes??? Does it have a three point on it? You will have to tee into the hydraulics of the three point. One line for pressure then other for a return. Other option is to get a pto mounted or front mounted hydraulic pump.
caseman-d


----------



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it fit with a bucket 

If so they probly toke the houses from the back up and didn't adjust it to work in the back because there might not be enough hp


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

caseman-d said:


> No hydraulic remotes??? Does it have a three point on it? You will have to tee into the hydraulics of the three point. One line for pressure then other for a return. Other option is to get a pto mounted or front mounted hydraulic pump.
> caseman-d


Yes caseman it does have a 3pt hitch. Do the pressure and the return lines go to the lift lever that raises and lowers the 3pt hitch?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes you should have oil flow to three point. If you can tee into that hydraulics lines. May have to install diverter valve to you can run loader and three point, but not at same time.
casemand


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Caseman

I'm getting close. Turns out one of my high pressure lines coming out the pump had a capped off T from the factory. So I uncapped it and plumbed it to the inlet side on the control valve, as for the outlet of the control valve I plumbed that to the rear trans plug as a return. Everything is plumbed but the system has no pressure. 

Do you think it's due to not having a diverter valve? If so what do they look like and where do I install it?? 

Thanks


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

This is my hydraulic pump. I tied into the upper rear line with no luck. Can anyone tell me where to tie into for the hydraulics to the front loader??


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

According to the parts diagram for that model, the hydraulic line you teed into is actually a return line for the draft control system and the return hose you have hooked up is connected where the parts diagram says a check valve should be installed. Try looking here for a diagram: http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr52526ag52202

They show another hydraulic pump on that tractor with pressure lines coming off of it. Its hard to tell if they are referencing a second pump or if it is just a different angle on the same one. It showed two pressure lines coming off the pump that you should be able to connect into. The link above should take you to the main listing of the diagrams for the hydraulic system. You can find the pump you posted pics of under diagram #8-276 and 8-278 Hydraulic Power Supply and Multi Control Valve. The other diagram I found was 8-282 Hyd Pump & Connections.


----------



## mike963 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. 

According to the diagram number 9 which highlighted is the "pilot relief 2500 psi".. 

Is that where I need to hook up to for the inlet?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The relief valve is there to keep the system from over pressuring. If the pressure in the system reaches over 2500PSI, that valve opens and lets the oil bypass back into the reservoir to keep the system at 2500PSI working pressure. I wouldn't try to remove that valve as it will probably cause system pressure to fall to unusable levels.

What does the other side of that transmission housing look like? The shot you have is similar to my 574 (yours is probably somewhat based on that model/type of tractor). On my 574, the hydraulic remote valves are on the other side of the transmission down by your right foot. There might be plugs there that could be removed to plumb your loader into. Baring that, are there any CaseIH dealers in your area you could ask about the plumbing? They might know more about the tractor.


----------

